# This is gonna be pricey... [Dolly Parton's new timeshare endeavor]



## topcop400 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow  

Dolly Parton's new timeshare endeavor.   Selling now, to open next year.

Photos:
www.dreammoreresort.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice looking resort but, I believe I'd prefer to exchange in rather become an owner. If nothing else it shows the economy has improved enough for devloper to actually build something vs buying an existing timeshare or hotel and renovating to their standards.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 15, 2014)

*Exchange Reservations ?*




topcop400 said:


> Dolly Parton's new timeshare endeavor.


RCI ? 

I-I ? 

VRI ? 

( Just asking. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## colatown (Oct 15, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> RCI ?
> 
> I-I ?
> 
> ...


DD or maybe DDD


----------



## CO skier (Oct 15, 2014)

It is a sad day for Americana when Dolly Parton sells-out her name (and photo) to just another sleazy timeshare operation.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think she will.  It is just a membership to stay informed as I looked it up.

She is a great lady and performer and she loves to share the area she grew up in to more people.  

Her resort is stunning and so is the area.  Have a look here.


----------



## topcop400 (Oct 16, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> RCI ?
> 
> I-I ?
> 
> VRI ?




If you looked at the website, then you know as much as I do.


----------



## gravityrules (Oct 16, 2014)

*Not a timeshare resort?*

I do not find anything in the link to indicate this will be developed as a timeshare resort.


----------



## Mister Sir (Oct 16, 2014)

colatown said:


> DD or maybe DDD



I see what you did there. :hysterical:


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 16, 2014)

Men talk but we are not dumb...


----------



## topcop400 (Oct 17, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Men talk but we are not dumb...



We try not to encourage you.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2014)

gravityrules said:


> I do not find anything in the link to indicate this will be developed as a timeshare resort.



How many hotels do you know that have a Founders Club?

Timeshare is a dirty word. Vacation Ownership isn't a great phrase to publish. It's probably best to leave that off the page and collect information for those interested in becoming members of the "founders club."


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree that they are going out of their way not to mention the "timeshare" word.  It will be interesting how this property is marketed.  "Founders Club" sounds like an exclusive membership, perhaps geared more toward fractional ownership?  Or a country club style of membership?

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I agree that they are going out of their way not to mention the "timeshare" word.  It will be interesting how this property is marketed.  "Founders Club" sounds like an exclusive membership, perhaps geared more toward fractional ownership?  Or a country club style of membership?
> 
> Kurt



A few timeshares we've owned have had "founders clubs." The Villa's at Polo Towers and the Suites at Polo Towers had one. You got your name on a plaque and if you were amoung the very first at the Villa's, replica of the horse statue in the lobby. 

Right now Grand Lodge in CO is cranking up the sales for their new resort on Peak 8. They are offering incentives to current owners to become founding members with special lifelong benefits. It's been a VERY agressive kick off for their sales staff. We've recieved numerous e-mail, post cards and a few phone calls trying to get us in the door and become founding members. 

It's not a new marketing gimmick but one I've usually seen when resorts expand and are marketed first to current owners.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 17, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Right now Grand Lodge in CO is cranking up the sales for their new resort on Peak 8.



Peak 8 or Peak 7?  Their current Peak 8 property has been selling for a while now.

Kurt


----------



## esk444 (Oct 17, 2014)

This resort is going to be a hotel, not a timeshare.  The founders club is just an early email list to get info and specials about the hotel.

They hired a company that runs upscale, independent hotels and resorts to operate it that is not affiliated with any timeshares.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't imagine that, if this was a timeshare, they would get this far down the road without information having been all over TUG for a year or more already.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Peak 8 or Peak 7?  Their current Peak 8 property has been selling for a while now.
> 
> Kurt



Not sure how long it's been in sales, just that they officially announce it a month or two ago and are really pushing it now.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe this resort will start out as a hotel and will be develope as a timeshare down the road.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 30, 2014)

I've seen lots of local publicity on this and it appears to just be a hotel. I haven't even seen any suggestion that there would be kitchens, though I've probably missed a lot while I was other places. 

Sheila


----------

